# WILL P's Breed /w PLECO in the tank?



## raydaplaya (Apr 3, 2008)

curious...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

when they start breeding i think they well get a lot more ferice when there protecting there eggs


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

yes they will still breed.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

When I was breeding my caribes I noticed the pleco kept sucking up the eggs. I'd suggest you either keep the pleco well fe with veggie wafers or something, or take him out once they spawn. GL.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I have two breeading pair that bred constantly when I had a large pleco in with them.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

did you ever have a problem with them eating the eggs?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I never had a problem with it. The reds were always pretty watchful over the nest and chased anything away that came near.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I never had a problem with it. The reds were always pretty watchful over the nest and chased anything away that came near.


That's pretty impressive.

I would have suspected that at some point during the dark of night the pleco would have succeeded in gettin' the eggs.


----------



## SirusX1721 (Oct 6, 2008)

I've had success with a large pleco with my reds during breeding. The pleco did make off with some eggs during the night.


----------



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

yes they will mine just did yoohooo 1st batch of reds!!!!


----------

